# pedalpcb appreciation



## mywmyw (Feb 18, 2020)

this isn't a question, just wanna say i think it's really special that we have this great resource available here: this wonderful forum, the many well thought out and reasonably priced pcbs bugg has on offer, his great customer service (bugg always ships my orders super quick, and once shipped they arrive in just two days every time even though im almost 1k miles away), and despite his disclaimer about not offering support on his products, he does a fair amount of it here and elsewhere. i've been building pedals (i think im up to 18) for a year now thanks almost entirely to this site. the supporting documentation and forums made it a breeze to start. i have made thankfully few errors, and only one dud in the process. anyway, thanks to all of you who contribute to the forum and to bugg for keeping it up! (sorry for the wall of text, my enter key is dead)


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah I second this, i love this site. I enjoy reading through the forums and helping when I can. And everyone is very helpful in return. It is nice being a part of this community and especially watching this site grow. I would be lost without this place lol.


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 18, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> this isn't a question, just wanna say i think it's really special that we have this great resource available here: this wonderful forum, the many well thought out and reasonably priced pcbs bugg has on offer, his great customer service (bugg always ships my orders super quick, and once shipped they arrive in just two days every time even though im almost 1k miles away), and despite his disclaimer about not offering support on his products, he does a fair amount of it here and elsewhere. i've been building pedals (i think im up to 18) for a year now thanks almost entirely to this site. the supporting documentation and forums made it a breeze to start. i have made thankfully few errors, and only one dud in the process. anyway, thanks to all of you who contribute to the forum and to bugg for keeping it up! (sorry for the wall of text, my enter key is dead)


Same here...
The customer service, the forum, and the selection of boards are all absolutely perfect!!!!


----------



## music6000 (Feb 18, 2020)

I don't know where else in the PCB pedal sites you would get the Supply & Customer service given by Robert or Advice here at the Forum.
If it ain't Right, He goes out of his way to make it Right.
We also have a Great wealth of Knowledge in different areas from Members as well.
My advice to New Members would be. Start with a simple circuit & work up to the more complex ones!
There's an old saying '' Start small & work your way up ''.

Cheers music6000


----------



## Barry (Feb 18, 2020)

I agree with all that's been said, wish I had found this place when I first started building!


----------



## Dali (Feb 18, 2020)

What not to love here?

Quality of products, great community willing to help newbies like me, even for what looks trivial. All that with great respect.

At first I thought I would do 3 or 4 pedals. I'm at 16 and have more on the way. I'm still "building by numbers" and have fun and feel supported. That's quite an achievement from Mr. PedalPCB himself and the whole community!

"Appreciation"? It's not even close to me feelings.  

Dali


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 18, 2020)

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 18, 2020)

I have to agree with everyone here, I started with the intention of only building a few and now this thing has turned into something completely insane. I love this site but my pocket book and wife, not so much.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 18, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> I love this site but my pocket book and wife, not so much.



Tell your wife you're thinking of selling your pedals and buying a boat.  That might bring her around!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Feb 18, 2020)

I just sold my first 2 pedals over the weekend, you should have seen the look on my wife’s face!  It’ll be the same face when I finally build a shop and get all this stuff out of our living room haha.


----------



## manfesto (Feb 18, 2020)

Hear hear!


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 18, 2020)

Are we supposed to keep track of how many we have built?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 18, 2020)

I think if we divide PedalPCB's total sales by two, that would be a pretty good estimate of how many you've built.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 18, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I think if we divide PedalPCB's total sales by two, that would be a pretty good estimate of how many you've built.



Just trying to do my part for the DIY community!


----------



## eaglehat (Feb 18, 2020)

I have to say, there’s a lot to love here. 
I like the quality and general aesthetic of the whole PedalPCB operation. The active PedalPCB presence here on the forum is fantastic, as well.
I also love the willingness to make boards of all kinds. I saw a thread a short time ago where someone was asking for a board that they thought wouldn’t be very popular and the reply was something along the lines of,’if even one person wants to try it, I’ll make boards for it.’ And then there’s a thread about doing boards for mic mods and I thought, Surely he’ll draw the line there. But, nope: open to the idea! I really appreciate that attitude and it keeps me excited to see what’ll be available next.
But this little community is maybe what I love most. I feel like I’ve learned so much in a short time from the posts here. And everyone is so civil and encouraging here that sometimes I have to visit a YouTube video comment section afterwards to bring myself back to reality.
Anyway, cheers! It’s a pleasure DIYing with you all! ?


----------



## HamishR (Feb 19, 2020)

A couple of things have impressed me with this site - one is that it has really taken off quite quickly. A lot of these sorts of forums stagnate and disappear - this one appears very healthy.  Also, there is a wonderful level of expertise and friendly help.  Chuck in particular is a huge font of knowledge without the patronising attitude I have come across at so many other forums.  Have a look at most amp-building forums and you'll find a bunch of over-cynical wankers who can't wait to make fun of the newbie - not here.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 19, 2020)

HamishR said:


> A couple of things have impressed me with this site - one is that it has really taken off quite quickly. A lot of these sorts of forums stagnate and disappear - this one appears very healthy.  Also, there is a wonderful level of expertise and friendly help.  Chuck in particular is a huge font of knowledge without the patronising attitude I have come across at so many other forums.  Have a look at most amp-building forums and you'll find a bunch of over-cynical wankers who can't wait to make fun of the newbie - not here.



I agree, Chuck is a wealth of knowledge. The same with Music6000, and many others, too many to list. I have learned a lot from just reading posts of others that have encountered issues. I feel like I have learned more from this site than others I have visited, and have just gained a better understanding of how circuits work in general. And this gives me the opportunity to switch gears after a long day of bean-counting. 

It is nice to be part of such a community!


----------



## Reno315 (Feb 19, 2020)

I am very happy to have found this website. The products are great, the service is great, the forum is great. Kudos and cheers!


----------



## Barry (Feb 19, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Are we supposed to keep track of how many we have built?


If everybody built as many as you Mr Pedal PCB would be retired in Belize


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Feb 19, 2020)

Hard agree on everything said - excellent product and top-notch community.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 19, 2020)

Barry said:


> If everybody built as many as you Mr Pedal PCB would be retired in Belize



Life goals lol


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 20, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> I have to agree with everyone here, I started with the intention of only building a few and now this thing has turned into something completely insane. I love this site but my pocket book and wife, not so much.




same. i thought id build a few and save some bucks, maybe improve my soldering. before i started building i explicitly had the thought "okay, i have no more room in my life for another hobby". now i get a jones when i dont work on pedals for a while.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 20, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I agree, Chuck is a wealth of knowledge. The same with Music6000, and many others, too many to list. I have learned a lot from just reading posts of others that have encountered issues. I feel like I have learned more from this site than others I have visited, and have just gained a better understanding of how circuits work in general. And this gives me the opportunity to switch gears after a long day of bean-counting.
> 
> It is nice to be part of such a community!


Everyone here loves it when you build the Latest & Greatest pedal.
They think to themselves ''* It Works* '' & put it on '' *To Do* '' list.
You have a lot of Knowledge to do what you do as well and have a Big input also.

Cheers music6000


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 20, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Everyone here loves it when you build the Latest & Greatest pedal.
> They think to themselves ''* It Works* '' & put it on '' *To Do* '' list.
> You have a lot of Knowledge to do what you do as well and have a Big input also.
> 
> Cheers music6000



Thank you for the kind words! It is much appreciated.


----------



## p_wats (Feb 20, 2020)

Totally agree with everything that's been said! This is basically the only pedal forum I frequent anymore. Great folks, great circuits and great support.


----------

